# Kann ich einen Stör ( Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???



## Big Fish (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen  ,

ich bin neu hier und hätte da mal eine Frage :

Also ich bzw. wir besitzen einen Teich, welcher um die 10 000 Liter umfasst 
( 10 qm ). Er ist ungefähr 3 Meter x 5 Meter und hat eine Tiefe von etwa 1,10 Metern. Wir haben 5 Goldorfen, 2 Schubunkies ( der Name ist sehr kompliziert, aber irgendwie schreibt man ihn so ) und etwa 8 Goldfische.
Nachwuchs wird sicher nicht kommen, da wir die Goldorfen haben !!!
Also was meint ihr ??? Kann man einen __ Sterlet ( etwa 40-60 cm ) hinein setzten ??? Der Teich ist noch nicht ganz klar, aber bald, da wir einen Filter von Oasis gekauft haben. Deswegen ist der Teich noch leicht trüb.
Die Fische sind übrigens bis jetzt etwa 10-15 cm groß.
Ich wünsche mir so sehr einen Stör, habe jedoch keine Erfahrung !!! :
Verträgt er sich mit den anderen Fischen , frisst er sie , etc. ???

Okay hoffe auf gute Antworten  !!!
Ahh ja und der Teich liegt etwa 50:50 im Schatten --> wenig Algen !?!?!?
Algen haben wir nur als " Staub " an der Teichfolie, also keine Algen, die groß sind - Hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine ;-) !!!

Okay Danke ;-) !!!


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Hallo

und herzlich Willkommen! Es ist gut, daß Du vorher fragt - nur die Antwort wird Dir nicht unbedingt gefallen.

Ich zitiere hier mal aus einem Fachbeitrag für Einsteiger:



> Stör: Achtung! Äußerst anspruchsvoller Fisch. Nur für Großanlagen und Teichprofis zu empfehlen. Es werden ca. 20 verschiedene Arten gehandelt. Bitte vor dem Störkauf unbedingt ausgiebig informieren. Dabei auch genau recherchieren welche Art angeboten wird und welche Ansprüche diese Art an die Haltung stellt.



Dies gilt auch für Sterlets. Hier noch mal ein Beitrag im Lexikon: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=619
Sei nicht traurig - es gibt auch andere, interessante Fische für den Gartenteich.


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Servus "Großer Fisch"

Zum Thema Stör < Klick, daß sich mit dem Artikel erledigt hat 

Leider habe ich keine besseren willkommens Grüße 

Ich denke du wirst über kurz oder lang ein problem mit deiner Überpopulation bekommen. Auch wenn sie jetzt noch klein sind, die wachsen schneller als dir lieb sein wird. Mehr Futter, damit einhergehend mehr Kacke im Teich. Dies wiederum erfordert eine bessere, größere Filteranlage damit wieder einhergehend größerer Stromverbrauch ....... und .. und ...

Nix für ungut, will nur für die Fische und für Dich das beste


----------



## holly1357 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

hi, 

ich würde sagen das dein teich viel zu klein für __ störe ist..... 5m als längste strecke.... schon ein bischen wenig. und dann nur 1,1m tiefe... das ist nichts.... klar, sind wunderschöne tiere.... habe selbst auch welche.... aber mein teich ist 12m lang und 2m tief..... da kann er schon schwimmen.... und der fisch wächst ja noch.... 40-60cm..... da hat er ja noch nicht mal die hälfte von seiner eigentlichen größe erreicht.... 

und ohne vernünftigen filter erst recht nicht.... sonnst wird der sauerstoff auch recht schnell knapp...

und wenn du schon 5 orfen drin hast, die werden auch zwischen 40-50cm... 

mußt mal ein wenig an die zukunft denken, ansonsten mußte nächstes jahr wieder buddeln.

gruß holly


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Servus nochmal

Muß mich korrigieren 

Von Überbesatz kann keine Rede sein, weiß net was ich da gelesen habe :crazy

:sorry


----------



## Big Fish (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

12 Meter lang ??? Wie geht das ???
Und beisen die __ Störe auch, wenn man da rein geht ???
Ist doch gruselig mit solchen 1 Meter langen Tieren zu schwimmen, welche noch aus der Dinosaurier Zeit stammen - "Gribbel" !!!

Naja im Text steht 8 x  so lang wie ihre Körperlänge - Im durschnitt sind die Sterlets um die 50 cm groß ( Gooooogle zufolge ) = 8 x 50 --> 4 Meter 
Und die habe ich.
Und der Wert minimum 1,40 m gehöhrt ja zu den 1 Meter Fischen.
Außerdem passt sich der Fisch mit seiner größe seiner Umgebung an, wurde mir bei Dehner gesagt.

Stimmt das ???

Könntest du mir auch mal Fotos von deinem Teich bzw. Meer ;-) zeigen ??? Mit den Sterlets ???

Danke


----------



## robsig12 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

evil





Big Fish schrieb:


> Und der Wert minimum 1,40 m gehöhrt ja zu den 1 Meter Fischen.
> Außerdem passt sich der Fisch mit seiner größe seiner Umgebung an, wurde mir bei Dehner gesagt.
> 
> Stimmt das ???
> ...



Absolute Sch....e was die da beim Dehner erzählen:crazy Menschen können sich auch 2 Qm anpassen, nennt man dann halt Einzelhaft! Ich denke aber nicht das das artgerecht ist.

Ausser der Verkäufer meint, der Stör passt sich dahingehend an den kleinen Teich an, das der Stör zuvor stirbt, bevor der Teich zu klein wirdevil

Glaube bitte den Vorrednern, __ Störe Sterlet etc. sind anspruchsvolle Teichfische (eigentlich falsch, sind gar keine Teichfische!) und wenn die gehalten werden, nur von erfahrenen Teichianern mit einem grossen Teich!


----------



## stu_fishing (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Die Durchschnittsgröße von Sterlets  (in freier Wildbahn!!) würde ich zwischen 65 und 75 cm ansiedeln. Und ich habe auch schon Tiere mit über 110cm gesehen. 

__ Störe sind bei der Teichgröße zu vergessen. Und wenn sie noch so schön sind. Ich finde Eismeersaiblinge auch wunderschön, käme aber nicht auf die Idee sie zu halten, nichtmal in den Forellenteichen weil ich die Ansprüche nicht erfüllen kann. http://www.acuns.ca/images/Heidi-Swanson.jpg


Hier z.B sind ein paar Bilder meiner Teiche und Störe
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19486

Beissen tun Störe übrigens nicht wirklich..meine "lutschen" mir beim Badengehn aber schonmal die Füße an, aber durch das zahnlose Maul kein Problem.

lg Thomas


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Hallo BigFish,

guck mal - hier kannst Du Dir mal den Teichbau von Holly anschauen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1469

Dann siehst Du den Unterschied zu Deinem Teich.


----------



## holly1357 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

hi,

da kann ich mich eigentlich nur stu_fishing anschließen.... und was bilder betrifft, findest du bei ihm genug.... und ein teich 12m lang, man gewöhnt sich dran. nächstes mal würde ich ihn größer bauen.

und betreff dehner.... vergiss es.... die wollen nur verkaufen.... und wenns is, bekommst du auch nen stör fürs aquarium.... hauptsache die kasse klingelt... 

Zu den bildern, sind zwar keine __ störe, aber ich finde es schön wenn die tiere zutraulich sind, also lass sie ruhig knabbern...

gruß holly


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kann ich einen Stör (  Sterlet ) in meinen Teich setzen ???*

Hi Holly,

na das Fischchen ist ja wohl aus dem Gröbsten raus  Klasse Fotos.


----------

